# Há alguma possibilidade de Neve em Lisboa?



## videira81 (27 Fev 2013 às 14:00)

Queria perguntar aos especialistas se existe alguma possibilidade de neve na cidade de Lisboa para hoje ou amanhã?
Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 14:04)

É bastante complicado, embora exista um fiozinho de possibilidade que ocorra.


----------

